
Distrusting WoSign and StartCom Certificates - ehPReth
https://security.googleblog.com/2016/10/distrusting-wosign-and-startcom.html
======
discreditable
The article says Chrome 56 will distrust WoSign and StartCom. According to the
release schedule I found, that will be January 31, 2017
[http://www.chromium.org/developers/calendar](http://www.chromium.org/developers/calendar)

~~~
wolf550e
The canary I'm running calls itself "Version 56.0.2906.0 canary (64-bit)"

------
tptacek
So much for the possibility of WoSign coming back from this.

------
inimino
It sounds like they are doing something a little different from Mozilla and
possibly using a whitelist of known domains.

